# [NEED HELP] After-Root Android HTC Explorer



## ParaXite (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello!

I just rooted my htc explorer. I am new to android devices and have no clue what to do next. I have made a fat32 partition and installed link2sd and linked apps, removed bloatware etc. I wanted to know a few things:
1. What are ROMS? How to install them?
2. What can I do after rooting? Is it just about installing ROMS or can i do more?
3. Link2sd isn't installing apps on the sd card I have to do it manually EVEN THOUGH AUTO LINK is ticked and on. (It shows that the app is linked BUT still internal memory decreases)
4. From where can I download custom themes etc. and what freedom have I gained after rooting?
5. Where can I get overclocking software etc. (does this come under ROM as well?)

Thanks in advance!
ParaXite

P.S. Sorry if I sound dumb. Its my first android device.

Bump...


----------



## a-raam (Jan 19, 2013)

Useful links(in no particular order):
Acronyms - XDA-Developers
Flashing Guide - Android - XDA-Developers
FAQ - XDA-Developers
ROM Flashing and warranty issues - XDA-Developers


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

to make it easy to understand i'll explain this in simplest of terms so it mayn't be really accurate:



ParaXite said:


> 1. What are ROMS? How to install them?



Android OS. You can't install roms. you flash it. i.e. the rom (OS) replaces the OS in use.



ParaXite said:


> 2. What can I do after rooting? Is it just about installing ROMS or can i do more?



fun begins once you are aboard the custom rom bandwagon. you can use scripts, themes, mod it (thats a bit too high level for you rightnow), experiment around with random stuff. in case the OS breaks, flash the rom again or restore a backup (again this is slightly out of scope for you right now).



ParaXite said:


> 4. From where can I download custom themes etc. and what freedom have I gained after rooting?



google play, XDA forum. Most if not all themes require T-mobile theme chooser (now integrated into all of Cyanogenmod ROMs).



ParaXite said:


> 5. Where can I get overclocking software etc. (does this come under ROM as well?)



custom roms usually ship with OC support out of box. Most popular custom rom series i.e. Cyanogenmod, AOKP, AOSP, MIUI, etc have overclocking support built right into them. else there are apps that you can use to overclock. stock rom (the kernel actually) doesn't allow any OC because it can cause instability and may damage the device.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 19, 2013)

sam and  araam has alrdy explained most info so i just add some usefull info about explorer


TO view Different ROms and installation method

*Pico (Explorer) Android Development - xda-developers
*


2. What can I do after rooting? Is it just about installing ROMS or can i do more?


3. Link2sd isn't installing apps on the sd card I have to do it manually EVEN THOUGH AUTO LINK is ticked and on. (It shows that the app is linked BUT still internal memory decreases)

There are memory script available like CronMod-INT2EXT+_signed  which will make ur internnal memory mounted on sd ext (second partition on ur SD card  , so using it u can install almost unlimited apps  (speed of app decrease if u using Low Class sd , pref  class 10 SDcard

4. From where can I download custom themes etc. and what freedom have I gained after rooting?

5. Where can I get overclocking software etc. (does this come under ROM as well?)

Currently you wont b able to find any tweak to true overclock our explorer cpu , even with 3rd party apps , Dev's are working on it 
[DEVELOPMENT][STABLE]Linux Kernel 3.0 development for HTC Explorer/Pico - xda-developers , previously there were some kernal which showed 800mhz but not true OC





Currently i am using this ROM 

[21ST NOV] MIUI v4 for HTC EXPLORER/PICO REVISED EDITION [FASTEST & SMOOTHEST ROM] - xda-developers


----------



## ParaXite (Jan 19, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> 3. Link2sd isn't installing apps on the sd card I have to do it manually EVEN THOUGH AUTO LINK is ticked and on. (It shows that the app is linked BUT still internal memory decreases)
> 
> There are memory script available like CronMod-INT2EXT+_signed  which will make ur internnal memory mounted on sd ext (second partition on ur SD card  , so using it u can install almost unlimited apps  (speed of app decrease if u using Low Class sd , pref  class 10 SDcard
> ]



First, Thanks to all for helping me out. I really appreciate the help.

How do I install this script? Is there a tutorial or guide? Do I need to flash a custom rom to install this scrip? If no, can I keep link2sd or do I have to remove that? Will running this script put the whole app onto the sd card without even putting 1 byte on the internal memory or will some amount of space be used up on the internal memory?

Thanks again. You guys rock!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 19, 2013)

ParaXite said:


> First, Thanks to all for helping me out. I really appreciate the help.
> 
> How do I install this script? Is there a tutorial or guide? Do I need to flash a custom rom to install this scrip? If no, can I keep link2sd or do I have to remove that? Will running this script put the whole app onto the sd card without even putting 1 byte on the internal memory or will some amount of space be used up on the internal memory?
> 
> Thanks again. You guys rock!




Since this is ur 1st time install /performing , giving ur GUI tools , once you are familar with these process you can do most step via adb /cmd line


1) Install Titanium backup and take full  system backup 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...DEsImNvbS5rZXJhbWlkYXMuVGl0YW5pdW1CYWNrdXAiXQ..

2) Install TWRP recovery from 

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911242

You need Recovery to partition you sd card  primary fat partition to save ur datas and  second partition ext3/4 to install you app auto to sd-ext


3)  Take a Full System backup from recovery    (you should install twrp recovery or other supported recovery to perform this step)

Power Off your phone 

Press sound UP + Power button (keep it pressed till you see recovery option)

Click Recovery > Backup > drag the slider to start full backup (touch supported recovery )

4)  Enable Init.d support 

easiest with Pimp my Rom tool 

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...wxLDEsImNvbS5hbmRyb2d1aWRlLnBpbXAubXkucm9tIl0.

Install Pimp my rom > open it > allow root permission  > From TOols >  Universlal init.d support >Activate

IF u using  custom OS , its alrdy init.d supported



5) Install Mounts2SD 

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spazedog.mounts2sd




[Note - I take no responsibility incase You loose ur DATA's ,/brick(rare) so 1st TAKE full backup with Titanium backup

and full nandroid backup to preven data loss and save ur full sd card content to PC


----------



## ParaXite (Jan 19, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Try searching  under here HTC Pico (Explorer) - xda-developers
> 
> one of the the many guide on how to install Memory script
> [7/11/2012][Guide][Memory Script]Installation & Setup of Mounts2SD[Now Automated] - xda-developers
> ...



Thanks I'll surely try it out and yeah ill backup my data before trying stuff. Also don't worry I know a place near my house where I can possibly unbrick any device (have done so with my old phone and PSP which were bricked)

*Also the more important question is will installing the script let me store the whole app on the sd card? Coz link2sd does an ok job in doing this to some extent. About 5 mb used on internal storage/70 mb of apps installed. But my phone storage is just 90mb (htc explorer) so if I go through the trouble of installing the script it must give me 100% app storage on sd without anything going on to the internal storage.*

Thanks again,
Help appreciated!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 19, 2013)

ParaXite said:


> Thanks I'll surely try it out and yeah ill backup my data before trying stuff. Also don't worry I know a place near my house where I can possibly unbrick any device (have done so with my old phone and PSP which were bricked)
> 
> *Also the more important question is will installing the script let me store the whole app on the sd card? Coz link2sd does an ok job in doing this to some extent. About 5 mb used on internal storage/70 mb of apps installed. But my phone storage is just 90mb (htc explorer) so if I go through the trouble of installing the script it must give me 100% app storage on sd without anything going on to the internal storage.*
> 
> ...





Assume you have 4GB sd card and you partitioned it into  2 partition 3GB for your normal use(fat) and SD-ext ext3/ext4  1GB


if you using CronMod-INT2EXT+ script you will have internal storage 1Gb  (other scripts i didnt use , but it should give(not tested by me)



BTW i bear no responisibility incase anything happens like brick (very rare) ,loose of datas ,contacts ,etc( BACKUP apps using titanium backup )


----------



## ParaXite (Jan 20, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Assume you have 4GB sd card and you partitioned it into  2 partition 3GB for your normal use(fat) and SD-ext ext3/ext4  1GB
> 
> 
> if you using CronMod-INT2EXT+ script you will have internal storage 1Gb  (other scripts i didnt use , but it should give(not tested by me)[/FONT



The Tutorial you posted above is for mount2sd. How do I get the int2ext+ script? Do I need cyanogenmod for that? Does mount2sd do the same thing as int2ext+?

Thanks!


----------



## ParaXite (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thanks for your help guys. Your links got me started. Had to do research for 3 days (and nights) finally I flashed Cyanomod 9 with the int2ext+ script and got everything right and my internal memory is now 4 GB (equal to the partition).*

Note: I could not get things to work on the stock HTC ROM and had to flash a custom ROM. The good thing is that 4.0.4 cyanomod 9 is way better than the stock, so I'm happy.



Sam said:


> fun begins once you are aboard the custom rom bandwagon. you can use scripts, themes, mod it *(thats a bit too high level for you rightnow)*, experiment around with random stuff. in case the OS breaks, flash the rom again or restore a backup (again this is slightly out of scope for you right now).



I could manage to flash a custom ROM, Clockwork Recover and install the int2ext+ script. 
Btw please close this thread as this issue is solved. Thanks again!


----------

